# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Lojë: Fjalë e re nga tri shkronjat e fjalës paraprake

## projekti21_dk

Loja e fundit ”_Fjalë nga dy shkronjat e fundit_” tregoi kaq interesim sa i dhashë vetes zahmet për të shpikur diçka të ngjashme, pak më ndryshe, por argëtuese.

*Ja dhe loja e re*

*Fjalë e re nga tri shkronjat e fjalës paraprake*

Shembull:

Jepet një fjalë, ta zëmë: *paraprake*

Sqarim:
1. Duhet të zgjedhësh tri shkronja të njëpasnjëshme të fjalës për të gjetur një fjalë të re.
2. Vendi i shkronjave të fjalës nuk është i caktuar, kështu ti ke mundësinë të zgjedhësh _tri shkronjat e para të fjalës_ ose *tri në trungun e fjalës*, ose *tri të fundit*, të cilat do t’i përdorësh ti për fjalën e re. P.sh. Te fjala ”*paraprake*” ke mundësi të zgjedhësh këto grupe shkronjash: _par, ara, rap, pra, ake_.
3. Po e zëmë se je përcaktuar për grupin e shkronjave *„rap*“. Tash ti je ai që vendos,d.m.th. sipas dëshirës tënde, se ku do ta vëndosësh këtë grup shkonjor në fjalën tënde të re: në fillim të fjalës, në trugun e fjalës apo në fund të fjalës së re: *rap*ort( në fillim të fjalës), k*rap*uliq ( në trungun e fjalës) ose sat*rap*( në fund të fjalës) 

*Rregullat e lojës:*
1. Fjala e dhënë duhet të jetë e saktë gjuhësisht.
2. Gjithmonë duhet referuar përgjigjes së parë. (D.m.th. Nëse ka shumë përgjigje për të njëjtën fjalë, *aktive* është përgjigja e parë e saktë).
3. Je i obliguar që pjesëmarrësve të lojës t’u bësh të ditur se cilin grup nga fjala paraprake ke zgjedhur për fjalën tënde të re. Këtë do ta bësh kësi soji: duke shkruar para fjalës tënde grupin e përzgjedhur, p.sh.  ”*rap”*: raport ose duke i bërë shkronjat e dallueshme teknikisht *rap*ort ose raport.
4. Përgjigja duhet të bëhet duke klikuar në ”*cito*”, d.m.th. duke treguar se cilës fjalë po i referohesh.
5. Nëse konstatohet më vonë se një fjalë është dhënë gabimisht, personi që e gjen se fjala para disa përgjigjesh ka qenë gabim bën një postim ku shkruan p.sh: _fjala e dhënë në postimin 56 nuk është e saktë gjuhësisht dhe kështu merr të drejtën për të postuar një fjalë të re._

Shpresoj të kënaqemi edhe kësaj here.

Argëtim të këndshëm!

*P.S.* Përveç argëtimit qëllimi i lojës është:
1. Të mësojmë sa më shumë fjalë burimore shqipe,
2. Të mësojmë për të shkruar saktë gjuhësisht.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Po fillojmë me fjalën

*Forumi*

----------


## Prudence

> Po fillojmë me fjalën
> 
> *Forumi*


*Rumbullak*......................

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Rumbullak*......................


Mirëmëngjesi ALoe dhe mirëseerdhe.
Fjala "rumbullak" nuk ështe gjuhësisht e saktë. Duhet të jetë *rrumbullak*.

nga fjala *forumi*: janë këto treshe shkronjore: for, oru, rum, umi

----------


## STOP-START

> Po fillojmë me fjalën
> 
> *Forumi*


Përshëndetje nëse më lejohet kjo fjalë :

Rum - Pije e fortë alkoolike me erë të këndshme, që bëhet nga lëngu i kallamit të sheqerit ose nga melasa.


*Elvisi*

----------


## pranvera bica

> Mirëmëngjesi ALoe dhe mirëseerdhe.
> Fjala "rumbullak" nuk ështe gjuhësisht e saktë. Duhet të jetë *rrumbullak*.
> 
> nga fjala *forumi*: janë këto treshe shkronjore: for, oru, rum, umi


Nga    fjala RRUMBULLAK po formoj fjalen  KUMBULLA    kam mare tre germat MBU.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Përshëndetje nëse më lejohet kjo fjalë :
> 
> Rum - Pije e fortë alkoolike me erë të këndshme, që bëhet nga lëngu i kallamit të sheqerit ose nga melasa.
> 
> 
> *Elvisi*


po stop-star lejohet, por më mirë do të ishte sikur të paktën ta kishe bërë në trejtën e shquar: rumi

b*rum*anik

----------


## STOP-START

> po stop-star lejohet, por më mirë do të ishte sikur të paktën ta kishe bërë në trejtën e shquar: rumi
> 
> b*rum*anik


Më vjen keq . . .

*Bru**shë* - Furqë

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Nga    fjala RRUMBULLAK po formoj fjalen  KUMBULLA    kam mare tre germat MBU.


Përshëndetje pranvera dhe mirë se erdhe!
Po ke dhënë përgjigje të saktë.
Për fillim ndoshta nuk bëhem i tepërt nëse bëj edh epak shpjegime. Këtë e shoh të arsyeshme për ata që ende janë në fillim e derisa të kuptohet loja.
Pra nga fjala *rrumbullak* ishin këto treshe shkronjore: rrum, umb, mbu, bull, llak

Argëtim të këndshëm

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Më vjen keq . . .
> 
> *Bru**shë* - Furqë


ja, prapë për sqarim po e marr  treshen: *rush*


k*rush*kamadh

----------


## STOP-START

> ja, prapë për sqarim po e marr  treshen: *rush*
> 
> 
> k*rush*kamadh


*Madh**ëri*


*Elvisi*

----------


## projekti21_dk

> *Madh**ëri*
> 
> 
> *Elvisi*


p*ëri*tim                                       .

----------


## STOP-START

> p*ëri*tim                                       .


*Argë**tim*           .

----------


## pranvera bica

> *Argë**tim*           .


Po vazhdoj edhe njehere me fjalen LARGESI - kam mare tre germat Arg.

----------


## STOP-START

> Po vazhdoj edhe njehere me fjalen LARGESI - kam mare tre germat Arg.


*Largpam**esi*           . :buzeqeshje:

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po vazhdoj edhe njehere me fjalen LARGESI - kam mare tre germat Arg.


të lumtë pranvera. kjo është madhështia e lojës. Të marrësh diçka më të komplikuar.

nga fjala jote *largësi* ka mundësi për këto treshe: lar, arg, rgë, gës, ësi

ja ta zëmë unë po e marr një fjalë tjetër me treshen *rgë* që të bëhet loja më interesant

pë*rgë*njeshtrim

----------


## Enkeleu

[QUOTE=Gi de Masha;2329539]të lumtë pranvera. kjo është madhështia e lojës. Të marrësh diçka më të komplikuar.

nga fjala jote *largësi* ka mundësi për këto treshe: lar, arg, rgë, gës, ësi

ja ta zëmë unë po e marr një fjalë tjetër me treshen *rgë* që të bëhet loja më interesant

përgënjeshtrim
Ju përshendes të gjithëve. Nëse më lejoni po inkuadrohem edhe une në lojë ?!

*Mjeshtër*.....të gjitha shkronjat i mora nga  fjala më lart

----------


## projekti21_dk

[QUOTE=Enkeleu;2329993]


> të lumtë pranvera. kjo është madhështia e lojës. Të marrësh diçka më të komplikuar.
> 
> nga fjala jote *largësi* ka mundësi për këto treshe: lar, arg, rgë, gës, ësi
> 
> ja ta zëmë unë po e marr një fjalë tjetër me treshen *rgë* që të bëhet loja më interesant
> 
> përgënjeshtrim
> Ju përshendes të gjithëve. Nëse më lejoni po inkuadrohem edhe une në lojë ?!
> 
> *Mjeshtër*.....të gjitha shkronjat i mora nga  fjala më lart


mirë se erdhe enkeleu
jo duhet vetëm tri shkronja.
shkronjat e dyfishta nuk guxojnë të ndahen: nj - n-j
merre ndenjë treshe tjetër dhe gjeje një fjalë.

----------


## symphony

> të lumtë pranvera. kjo është madhështia e lojës. Të marrësh diçka më të komplikuar.
> 
> nga fjala jote *largësi* ka mundësi për këto treshe: lar, arg, rgë, gës, ësi
> 
> ja ta zëmë unë po e marr një fjalë tjetër me treshen *rgë* që të bëhet loja më interesant
> 
> pë*rgë*njeshtrim


Argëtimi....

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Arg*ëti*mi....




k*ëti*llë                       .

----------

